# Far reaching tweezers



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nice set of long tweezers similar to the ones i used when i was fly fishing.they can be very handy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

cussing words on your tie thats not a nice duck :<))

no video :<((


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Those would be perfect for plucking those pesky/deep nose hairs and other objects that end up in deep, dark crannies 8^)


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

LBD, those look like a fantastic fishing item…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Ear ear whats this all about then? 
Sewing machine with a scanner ? ...tell me more o pansy one


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> nice set of long tweezers similar to the ones i used when i was fly fishing.they can be very handy.
> 
> - pottz


Replace your buttons with a zipper… then you'll find it… maybe even without the tweezers.


> cussing words on your tie thats not a nice duck :<))
> 
> no video :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Ah, but good for catching custard while eating.



> Those would be perfect for plucking those pesky/deep nose hairs and other objects that end up in deep, dark crannies 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


Popular with Europeans with big noses… does that pass racism?


> Ear ear whats this all about then?
> Sewing machine with a scanner ? ...tell me more o pansy one
> 
> - robscastle


Some people live sheltered lives *rc*. They haven't heard of abranet, foam 150mm disc sanding blocks, and can you iimagine.. *sewing machine* in a workshop.
Every workshop should have one… Great for thin stock, but needless to say, a bugger on needles… I now need more!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I thank you Alex.!

Hey your not getting one up on me though, I too have a sewing machine at my disposal


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

No sewing machines in this house. Kinda a bummer, I tell the wife "Honey, can you darn my socks, they have holes in the toes". She just picks one up, gives it a once-over and says "darn!". That's the last I ever hear about it…...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

**rc*, your's looks more sophisticated than mine…









Is that a telephone wall socket so you can sew over the Internet?


> No sewing machines in this house. Kinda a bummer, I tell the wife "Honey, can you darn my socks, they have holes in the toes". She just picks one up, gives it a once-over and says "darn!". That s the last I ever hear about it…...
> 
> - splintergroup


That's why I wear nylons in my high heels, no holes and no excuse for SWMBO to slack off.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I thank you Alex.!
> 
> Hey your not getting one up on me though, I too have a sewing machine at my disposal
> 
> ...


rc what is that,looks like 1950 something ?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> No sewing machines in this house. Kinda a bummer, I tell the wife "Honey, can you darn my socks, they have holes in the toes". She just picks one up, gives it a once-over and says "darn!". That s the last I ever hear about it…...
> 
> - splintergroup


i know ive got the same problem,she had a machine years back but gave it away.mine says something too but it ain't *darn !*


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice story Alex. my favorite tweezers are surgical ones used to remove surgical staples. Doctors don't like parting with them even though they are a single use item, because they have to be properly disposed and could be contaminated by your own body!!!!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Arrrr Pottzy did you have to give the game away?

It does four types of stitches !!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Arrrr Pottzy did you have to give the game away?
> 
> It does four types of stitches !!!
> 
> - robscastle


hey thats 4 more than my wife-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Arrrr Pottzy did you have to give the game away?
> It does four types of stitches !!!
> - robscastle


Hell, I get the stiches just going to the fridge!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I get the feeling I have been stitched up here !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I get the feeling I have been stitched up here !
> 
> - robscastle


rc you know when you enter the ducks lair you may get cut!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I get the feeling I have been stitched up here !
> - robscastle


Only if you *didn't sew* your *tame* oats!



> rc you know when you enter the ducks lair *you may get cut*!
> - pottz


*pottzy*, Perhaps you accidentally omitted the *not*... Of course he'll get out… maybe even tossed out… he'd drink too much of my precious grog! Only *BYO* are welcome… OK, *is* welcome (singular social distancing).


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

They look like something I must have. Being the frugal person I am I found them for less than half price on Amazon. Thanks for the post Mr Duck!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Now all egg lovers must have one of these tweezers.


----------

